# Is there such a thing as a mini Amazon sword?



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Is what I have a young bundle or are there dwarf versions around because I was hoping to use this in a 5G?


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes there are dwarf swords, but that looks like a crypt parva.


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Kubla said:


> Yes there are dwarf swords, but that looks like a crypt parva.


Bloody hell! What will I do without you guys! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

The good thing is they stay pretty small!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

BTW, the Tropica Sword is a really nice small sword.

Harry


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Harry Muscle said:


> BTW, the Tropica Sword is a really nice small sword.
> 
> Harry



Thanks buddy


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

Pretty sure that is some kind of Eichinodorus species. Crypt parva doesn't get anywhere near that size.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like _Echinodorus xingu_. Unwrap it and check out where the base of the leaves come from. If there's a rhizome, you have yourself a _Cryptocoryne_.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Amazing sword is amazon sword. There is no dwarf species. Though there are dwarf swords like Pygmy chain sword.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Krispyplants said:


> Amazing sword is amazon sword. There is no dwarf species. Though there are dwarf swords like Pygmy chain sword.


Florida Aquatics claims to have created the dwarf variety (compacta): http://www.floridaaquatic.com/aquarium_plant_echinodorus_bleheri_compacta.html


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

natemcnutty said:


> Florida Aquatics claims to have created the dwarf variety (compacta): aquarium_plant_echinodorus_bleheri_compacta


Interesting, haven't heard about this one but would love to hear another experienced hobbiest's opinion that actually tried these dwarf amazon swords out.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Krispyplants said:


> Interesting, haven't heard about this one but would love to hear another experienced hobbiest's opinion that actually tried these dwarf amazon swords out.


Pretty sure they carry them at my LFS, but I've been hesitant to try any swords due to my somewhat compacted blasting sand that is a little too fine of grit. Haven't taken the plunge into MTS as I'm worried about never being able to get rid of them if I don't want them anymore


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Our LFS in Eugene back in '92 had something similar to these small swords. I remember growing them in the foreground of my 32 gallon tank. This is about as big as they got, and I'm pretty sure they just referred to them as "Small Amazon Swords".

Bump:


d33pVI said:


> Pretty sure that is some kind of Eichinodorus species. Crypt parva doesn't get anywhere near that size.


I've seen what are called C. Parva but are misnamed Crypyocoryne Willisii.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

GrampsGrunge said:


> Our LFS in Eugene back in '92 had something similar to these small swords. I remember growing them in the foreground of my 32 gallon tank. This is about as big as they got, and I'm pretty sure they just referred to them as "Small Amazon Swords


That's it


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Here are more photos of them.



















So what do I have?


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Was thinking C. Lutea or Willisii if new growth keeps that leaf shape.

Could be E. xingu or E. tennellus if new growth looks more like grass. Emersed growth looks more spear shaped like that

How long have you had it? Any melt since in the tank?


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Progen said:


> Here are more photos of them.
> 
> So what do I have?


Sure looks like my Cryptocoryne parva to me.


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

KayakJimW said:


> Was thinking C. Lutea or Willisii if new growth keeps that leaf shape.
> 
> Could be E. xingu or E. tennellus if new growth looks more like grass. Emersed growth looks more spear shaped like that
> 
> How long have you had it? Any melt since in the tank?


Had it for about 10 days now. Haven't noticed any melting yet although some leaves are browning but I swear I can see new leaves. It's currently just planted in black gravel with a dusting of Amazonia aqua soil on top. Too tightfisted to get a few bags and also because I might plant it in a tray and then cover it up with gravel, the point being that I want my tank Lego style with the plants attached to driftwood or planted in cups and trays which I can rearrange every month or two.


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

Getting more confusing now because some leaves are grass-like with no tapering to a spearhead shape.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

It definitely looks like an Echinodorus quardricostatus that I used to have


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Does look like E. Xingu. I have the plant and it's a very easy to manage sword since it does not get tall and you can keep trimming the outer leaves to keep it from getting too bushy.


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

PortalMasteryRy said:


> Does look like E. Xingu. I have the plant and it's a very easy to manage sword since it does not get tall and you can keep trimming the outer leaves to keep it from getting too bushy.


Does yours have a combination of leave shapes where some are like grass and some with spearheads?


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe Cryptocoryne x Willisii Lucens?


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Progen said:


> Does yours have a combination of leave shapes where some are like grass and some with spearheads?


Not any more. It will all switch to the grass like leaves but mine started with the spearhead looking like leaves similar to what you would see in crypt parva. 

The plant actually looks like a big bushy val.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

PortalMasteryRy said:


> Not any more. It will all switch to the grass like leaves but mine started with the spearhead looking like leaves similar to what you would see in crypt parva.
> 
> The plant actually looks like a big bushy val.


An earlier poster said maybe E. xingu. I have some, and that's a perfect description. And it looked similar to yours when I got it several years ago.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Looks like crypt wallisii to me. 

There are dwarf amazon swords. Either petco or persmart was selling them. Look exactly like a normal amazon sword but only gets about 10" high. I just traded in mine and it was about 10" high with probably 40 leaves. It was nice and bushy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

